# Coleman PM1500 Driving me nuts



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

I picked up this Coleman PowerMate 1500 after the hurricane and I can't seem to get it running right. There isn't too much information on it, but it seems to have a kawasaki engine. 
I soaked the carb overnight and cleaned it twice. It doesn't seem to be getting up to the right rpm so it isn't putting out voltage. Sometimes if I mess with the throttle and choke it will raise the rpm slightly and start to put out some voltage. I am stumped, I am usually pretty good with small engines.
any help is greatly appreciated.
I attached a video of it running.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MslbhLbCI3w


----------



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

Can anyone help me out here, I am trying to avoid buying a new one right now. thanks


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hmmmm

I had one of my gen sets give me problems like that, I too cleaned the carb, but ended up having to replace the carb

I would check for a intake leak between the carb and inlet on the head too


----------



## Shwine617 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Who knows where I could even find a carb for this. I never had a problem in the past with replacing a carb, you just have to make sure you clean them really good.


----------

